# Which camp do you side with? Evidentialism vs. Presuppositionalism



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 25, 2007)

Which camp do you side with? Evidentialism vs. Presuppositionalism.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 25, 2007)

Wasn't this just polled about?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 25, 2007)

My apologies, I did not know. The other poll was much better too.



toddpedlar said:


> Wasn't this just polled about?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to see presuppostionalism out in front again.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder how many puritans either English or Yankee would have been anything other then evidentialist?


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I am more presuppositional, but it really just depends on who I am talking to/about.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Nov 29, 2007)

Im presuppositional, but come to think of it I have never heard a decent attempt at evidentiallism by a reformed believer. 

Who does a good job of evidentialism? The only kind of Evidentialism Ive ever heard really is from guys like Ray Comfort.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 29, 2007)

Sonoftheday said:


> Im presuppositional, but come to think of it I have never heard a decent attempt at evidentiallism by a reformed believer.
> 
> Who does a good job of evidentialism? The only kind of Evidentialism Ive ever heard really is from guys like Ray Comfort.



J.P. Moreland and Willliam Lane Craig. They are brilliant, indeed. But you almost have to be as smart as they are to use their arguments. If you are up on your astro-physics and such, go for it. I am not knocking them. They are renown scholars, but you might lose your audience with some of their arguments.


----------



## ruel (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not familiar with evidentialism. My only exposure is with VanTil's presuppositional apologetics. I am still learning to familiarize myself with this mode of thinking in confronting thoughts alien to the Scriptures. I just wander how come that presuppositionalism is generally accepted in these days even outside the Reformed camp and yet Van Til's name, his followers and his works are considered strange. I am speaking about my specific situation in my post-Mdiv education here in the Philippines at AGST. Am I correct that presuppositionalism is usually associated with Van til's apologetical system or is there any other version of presuppositionalism outside Reformed camp? Just asking.


----------

